
Show HN: Web application protection and security monitoring for web developers - eslamsalem
https://shieldfy.io
======
eslamsalem
Hello Everybody This is Eslam Salem Founder & CEO of Shieldfy .. We built
shieldfy to help developers protect their web applicaitons and detect
vulnerbilities in their code. We are looking for your feedback and suggestions
, and please ask me if you need anything. Best.

~~~
bausshf
Pretty interesting project, is it PHP only though? All examples seem to point
towards PHP or is it a generic solution?

~~~
eslamsalem
Thanks bausshf The concept of language instrumentation which we use is the
same for all languages .. but for now we are supporting PHP as a start .. the
rest of languages is scheduled next

------
bradknowles
You want someone who is a native English speaker to go through and fix all
your copy.

You don't want nonsense like:

"Shieldfy Monitor all requests and Monitor your code to see how it react. When
spot attack ,"

~~~
eslamsalem
Totally agree , we are egyptians so english is not our native language. Can
you suggest a modification to the phrase you mention ?

~~~
bausshf
Maybe something like this "Shieldfy monitors all requests and your code to see
how it reacts. When an attack is spotted, Shieldfy blocks it and sends you
information about it, including every action the hacker performed, since he
landed on your website, helping you reproduce the issue."

